

Microsoft Office hits number one spot in Apple’s App Store after just 12 hours - jerryhuang100
http://venturebeat.com/2014/03/27/microsoft-office-hits-number-one-spot-in-apples-app-store-after-just-12-hours/

======
timrosenblatt
Anyone want to brainstorm on the strategic issues here? This had to have been
a long development schedule. MS has been pushing their own phone for so long,
taking their product to iOS is a big thing. Reminds me of when they initially
took Office onto Mac.

At least they're willing to cannibalize their phone efforts. Seems pragmatic.

